# Parent Raised Cockatiel, Difficulty Gaining Trust



## Feli Mar (Mar 1, 2011)

I got Chuckie in December of 2007 when he was about 3 months old. He is parent raised, so he's not very comfortable around people. I started to finger train him after a few weeks and I'd let him fly around my house (and now at my apartment), but when I had to leave home for college in 2009 (I had to transfer college campuses), I couldn't take him with me. So I gave him to my friend's parents to take care of him while I was gone. I just got him back (I now have an apartment and can have him here with me), but my friend's parents didn't take him out of the cage at all for the entire year and a half he wasn't with me. 
He's now 3 and a half years old and it's very difficult to get him out of the cage (I have to wear a glove while trying to get him out), but once he's out of the cage, he's tame. I just re-taught him the step-up command about a month ago, and he's relatively calm while I have him out of the cage, but he's always startled and fearful whenever I go near his cage to get him out. 
Does anyone have any suggestions about helping him to trust me again so I'm not bitten when I put my hand in the cage without a glove? 
Also, are there any techniques I can use to prevent him from biting (I currently shake the hand he's sitting on so he loses his balance as a punishment for trying to bite)?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome... Here is a trust exercise which has helped so many people and myself  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q... We all love pics of cockatiels 
Lindsey


----------



## Feli Mar (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to get a clicker & try that with him. 

How long do you think it takes (roughly) for birds to trust people?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Taco and Buttercup has been here for 4 weeks now and Taco is starting to trust me a bit more now as he would run away from me. I cant remember how long it took Lucky as she was my first one but she was the quick learner and cookie was already tame when i got him but it took 2-4 weeks to get used to me


----------



## Feli Mar (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, that's not bad at all. 

I started Chuckie last night with trusting me to touch his beak, since he usually lets me get extra food off of it.. I figured I'd try when he's getting sleepy so he's more calm (that's how my roommates and I train our chinchillas). He started to stop trying to bite me, so I'm going to try again this afternoon when he's more awake.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I started giving my lucky her first scritches when she was so tired and she couldn't be bothered to move lol


----------



## brandonstuff85 (Mar 11, 2011)

@ Feli,

How have things been going? Are you using the clicker to help train some?

We just adopted a 2yo the other day, he was not held out of the cage often, but was let out to explore here and there.

We really want him to be a very handleable bird and would appreciate any info that anyone here may have (as well as any info/updates from you Feli).

Thanks!

BTW: his name is Mick, and photos will come soon!


----------

